# New phone commercial with a tarantula



## MrDeranged (May 22, 2011)

Anyone else see this one yet.  I have to admit, I got a few giggles out of it.

[YOUTUBE]mcr2uWkJkzI[/YOUTUBE]

S


----------



## Quazgar (May 22, 2011)

Lol.  I saw that one on tv last night.  I too giggled.


----------



## eporter (May 22, 2011)

lol yeah I have seen it a few times, its hilarious!


----------



## JC (May 22, 2011)

Industry better recognize!

And now that we know they have flesh eating bacteria, all the more reason to squash them on sight.


----------



## Anastasia (May 22, 2011)

the guy who smash the phone should smack that noisy  chic over the head with that shoe instead, actually that would be more funnier hehehe


----------



## newspidermom (May 22, 2011)

Anastasia..I agree..crackin' the girl over the head would've def added some giggles. I did get a laugh out of it even tho it's just sooooo wrong...lol. Almost everyone I work with know I collect Ts and several of them said I was the first person they thought of when they saw it...lol.


----------



## madamoisele (May 22, 2011)

I got a special kick out of this one, because I'd sent my coworker a picture of my b. smithi, and she forgot about it.  She told me the next day that she was talking to some friends (in person) and was flipping through the pics on her phone to show them.  All once, she was talking, and looked down to her phone (presumably to find another picture) when the b. smithi pic came up.  She screamed and threw the phone across the room, cracking it.

I can't wait to show her this vid.  Hehehe.


----------



## Mojo Jojo (May 22, 2011)

I'm not sure which was funnier, the commercial or suggesting he smack that noisy chick instead.  :clap:

---------- Post added at 01:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:58 PM ----------

p.s.  omg scott, this isn't a moderation or april fools post!


----------



## Bill S (May 22, 2011)

Anastasia said:


> the guy who smash the phone should smack that noisy  chic over the head with that shoe instead, actually that would be more funnier hehehe


You got my vote on that!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (May 22, 2011)

My boss told me about this the other day at work.  Tarantula commercials ftw!


----------



## jgod790 (May 22, 2011)

Anyone who freaks out over a B. smithi has some problems. People are so irrational with there fears.


----------



## Formerphobe (May 22, 2011)

> the guy who smash the phone should smack that noisy chic over the head with that shoe instead, actually that would be more funnier hehehe


Thanks, Anastasia, I just spewed coffee all over my keyboard.


----------



## Mez (May 22, 2011)

jgod790 said:


> Anyone who freaks out over a B. smithi has some problems. People are so irrational with there fears.


Uh. Ok. Number 1, someone who has a phobia of Ts won't be able to tell a B. smithii are usually docile.
Number 2, I'm afraid of wasps, do you really think i give a hell what species of wasp is flying around me? Am I going to stop and start narrowing it down to a species? No. I'm going to run, and scream like a girl.

Don't YOU have any phobias?


----------



## Jester (May 22, 2011)

I saw this last night and ran to tell my dad about it.


----------



## malevolentrobot (May 22, 2011)

Anastasia said:


> the guy who smash the phone should smack that noisy  chic over the head with that shoe instead, actually that would be more funnier hehehe


for real. i should have known better than to turn the sound up for this. ouch.

i wonder if i can get the same reaction from my mom... lol.


----------



## astraldisaster (May 23, 2011)

Anastasia said:


> the guy who smash the phone should smack that noisy  chic over the head with that shoe instead, actually that would be more funnier hehehe


Indeed. But ALL women are terrified of spiders, right?


----------



## Anastasia (May 23, 2011)

astraldisaster said:


> Indeed. But ALL women are terrified of spiders, right?


nope, only the ones who squeal like that one in commercial
nothing like good shoe smacking couldn't fix it


----------



## astraldisaster (May 23, 2011)

Oh, I'm with you 100%, haha. It just kind of ticks me off that us females are entirely _expected_ to shriek and flip irrationally over bugs. I would have liked the commercial better if it had been one of the guys.


----------



## FrostyCakee (May 23, 2011)

poor fake tarantula. He's just misunderstood.


----------



## Anastasia (May 23, 2011)

astraldisaster said:


> Oh, I'm with you 100%, haha. It just kind of ticks me off that us females are entirely _expected_ to shriek and flip irrationally over bugs. I would have liked the commercial better if it had been one of the guys.


Ahh not just Ladies, pay attention @ 2:12 hehehehehehehee 
ittybitty spider vid


----------



## Formerphobe (May 23, 2011)

> nothing like good shoe smacking couldn't fix it


 Second time in two days I've had to clean coffee off my keyboard...

Back in my phobic days, I just allowed spiders a wide berth. I don't remember ever shrieking, squealing, stomping, etc.  Though I did run out the back door nearly nekkid early one morning (c. 1977) after encountering a 'massive' Tarantuzilla in my bathroom sink... (~2" wolf spider).  That episode prompted me to get my first T.  



> Ahh not just Ladies,


I have it on good authority that my sister AND her very large, very er... 'masculine' husband waited outside their home for a couple hours one day waiting for a neighbor to get home to get the little spider off of their cathedral ceiling...


----------



## MrDeranged (May 23, 2011)

> p.s.  omg scott, this isn't a moderation or april fools post!


Had to happen sooner or later.  

Expect more in the future    









Posted from AB Mobile


----------



## captmarga (May 23, 2011)

All the more hilarious to me, as on Sunday I watched a co-worker actually begin crying because there was a jumping spider (P. audax) on the wooden railing beside her...  

When people are afraid, they are truly afraid.  

I'm a girl and I love my Ts.  Silly people. 

Marga


----------



## astraldisaster (May 23, 2011)

Anastasia said:


> Ahh not just Ladies, pay attention @ 2:12 hehehehehehehee
> ittybitty spider vid


Amazing.


----------



## Mojo Jojo (May 23, 2011)

MrDeranged said:


> Posted from AB Mobile


Interesting.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (May 23, 2011)

lol:}:}:}:}:}:}:}


----------



## OphidianDelight (May 23, 2011)

A picture of Lady Gaga would make me respond the same way as the redhead.


----------



## Shorty (May 23, 2011)

it always amuses me how people really are afraid of spiders when i truly them as if there were cats or dogs. i guess ill never understand peoples fears


----------



## SNAFU (May 24, 2011)

"Ahh dude, you so owe me a new phone."_____"Idiot."


----------



## PitViper (May 24, 2011)

Lmao, someone where I work told me about this commercial a couple days ago and I haven't seen it until now, funny thing is I have had a picture of my B Smithi as the backround on my ipod touch for almost a year now, I'm going to have to be careful what I do with it now.......this commercial might give people ideas.


----------



## paassatt (May 24, 2011)

PitViper said:


> Lmao, someone where I work told me about this commercial a couple days ago and I haven't seen it until now, funny thing is I have had a picture of my B Smithi as the backround on my ipod touch for almost a year now, I'm going to have to be careful what I do with it now.......this commercial might give people ideas.


I'm not sure which limb that is you have tattooed in your avatar, but I'd be on the lookout for someone freaking out and going after the one on your skin and breaking some bones in the process...


----------



## peskyfish (May 24, 2011)

To 100% honest, that is the commercial that got me thinking about getting back into T's again! I had one a G. rosea years ago and I saw that pic on the phone in the commercial and it got my mind-a-racing! I want another Tarantula! And I did, just got B. boehmei sling and A. versicolor!What phone were they trying to sell again?


----------



## PitViper (May 25, 2011)

paassatt said:


> I'm not sure which limb that is you have tattooed in your avatar, but I'd be on the lookout for someone freaking out and going after the one on your skin and breaking some bones in the process...


On my leg and good point, lmao


----------



## gmrpnk21 (May 25, 2011)

Yeah, I was actually annoyed by that commercial more than anything. The moron couldn't tell it was a phone? I know one guy that would owe me a phone, and a chick I would dump for being STUPID.


----------



## Introvertebrate (May 25, 2011)

Does anyone remember Salma Hayek's snake freak out about a year ago?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3N0re7NtgU


----------



## killy (May 25, 2011)

What I like most about this ad is that it is a beautiful spoof of the knee-jerk, irrational fear humans (present company excluded, of course) have of tarantulas.  It's almost as good as the "spider-in-the-bathroom" scene from Annie Hall   No tarantulas were harmed in this ad, but a couple of humans sure came off looking pretty silly.  The sad part of it is, these are fictional characters, but the motivation is all too real.


----------



## Introvertebrate (May 26, 2011)

killy said:


> ..............It's almost as good as the "spider-in-the-bathroom" scene from Annie Hall ..............


..............or the lobsters on the kitchen floor.


----------



## paassatt (May 26, 2011)

killy said:


> What I like most about this ad is that it is a beautiful spoof of the knee-jerk, irrational fear humans (present company excluded, of course) have of tarantulas.


Then you try to explain to them that the fear is completely irrational and baseless, and you get looked at like _you're_ the crazy one.


----------



## insanejuggalo66 (May 26, 2011)

Mez said:


> Uh. Ok. Number 1, someone who has a phobia of Ts won't be able to tell a B. smithii are usually docile.
> Number 2, I'm afraid of wasps, do you really think i give a hell what species of wasp is flying around me? Am I going to stop and start narrowing it down to a species? No. I'm going to run, and scream like a girl.
> 
> Don't YOU have any phobias?



i hate wasps but this commercial was hilarious when i saw it was a smithii


----------

